# Band of Brothers



## Ravage (Jul 29, 2008)

For those interested and those unlucky bastards who never saw Band of Brothers, you can go HERE and watch them all.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Salchichas.

I do prefer the box set though.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 29, 2008)

A great series! Don't miss watching it!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought the box set as soon as I could, it was very well put together.  Having them available there is great, hopefully the series will reach many that probably would not have thought to watch it in the first place.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 29, 2008)

I re-read the book recently.  I had the opportunity to walk the ground in both Belgium and France where Easy Company liberated those two countries from tyranny.  It is amazing the matching of book, movie and actually visiting the ground.

Awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have watched it 4 or 5 times, it never gets old!


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2008)

We had a member here that drifted away who's grandad is Malarkey. 

Awesome series, one of the best war histories/stories on film ever IMO.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing series and an amazing book. Recently read "Beyond the Band of Brothers". Excellent read.


----------



## car (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I've said it here before.....

The night before I left for a year in Iraq, I couldn't sleep, so I watched the entire series........


----------



## Ravage (Aug 1, 2008)

10hrs ? You are one though Amigo :)


----------



## Sigi (Aug 1, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I have watched it 4 or 5 times, it never gets old!


I have to be approaching 30 - at least.


----------

